# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  احم احم السلام عليكم

## صالونه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نفيدكم علما بان هناك مشتركه جديده لديكم
في منتدياتكم الجميله
واسمها صالونه<<<<امحق من اسم
فنتمنى منكم الترحيب بها وباسرع وقت ممكن
ونريد الترحيب حار ومن جميع الاعضاء الكرام
و نعدكم بالمشاركه الفعاله والمفيده ايضا ان شاءلله<<<<شرط ترحيب اول خخخخ
هذا ما لدينا الان وشكرا لحسن متابعتكم لنا
كانت معكم صالونه بنت مرقة الدجاج آل قيمات
من صفرية الضغط وشكرا
(5)(5)(5)(5)(5)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا 

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 

((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد

بك أخت ... غاليه
وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى
الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً
وفي ختامي 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
تقبل شكري وتقديري

ووردي ووردتي
وفنجال قهوتي ترحيباً بك

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق
اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## صالونه

احم احم الريس 
لازم نصير مؤدبين خخخخخخ

الف شكر لك اخي شبكة الناصرة
اتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي انشالله

وافيدكم وتفيدوني 

ومشكووور مره ثانيه على الترحيب
(5)(5)(5)(5)

----------


## بيسان

اهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى وانشاء الله تفيدي وتستفيدي

----------


## صالونه

الف شكر لك اختي بيسان

مشكوره على الترحيب

ويش رايش تطلعي وياي في الجو (8)(8) خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
اهلاً وسهلا بكي معنا ضيفه واخت عزيزه وغاليه على قلوبنا جميعا في هذا المكان الذي نتمنى ان يكون قد نال على رضاكم ونتمنى ان نرى مشاركتكم معنا ويسعدني ويشرفني انضمام اخت عزيزه مثلك معنى في طاقم المنتدى الذي يتشرف بمروركم الكريم عليه ونتمنى ان تطيب لك الاقامه معنا 
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا 

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 

((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد

بك أخت ... غاليه
وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى
الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً
وفي ختامي 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
تقبل شكري وتقديري

ووردي ووردتي
وفنجال قهوتي ترحيباً بك

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق
اخوكِ :أمير العاشقين  *

----------


## صالونه

احم احم

اشكرك اخوي امير العاشقين على الكلمات الرائعه وعلى الترحيب

تحياتي الصالونيه(5)(5)(9)

----------


## سراب الليل

هلا وسهلا بيكي في منتديات شبكت الناصره

تحياتي 

سراب الليل

----------


## صالونه

مشكووور اخوي 
سراب الليل على الترحيب الحلو
(9)(9)(9)
تحياتي لك

----------


## ميراج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هلا ومرحب بالأخت صالونة..إخدي راحتش البيت بيتش..آوه ه ه اقصد المنتدى منتداش.

سلاماتي..لكي..(17)

----------


## صالونه

من قدي البيت بيت بيتي اوه قصدي منتداي خخخخخخخ

مشكور او مشكوره ميراج على الترحيب الحلو

تحياتي لك(5)(5)(5)

----------


## الشـ سوالف ـوق

مــنــــورة الــمـــنــتــدى

----------


## المومياءة



----------


## عماد علي

*أهلا وسهلا بمن ألقى في منتدانا رواسيه أهلا وسهلا بك وبمن عرفنا عليك ... منتدانا الغالي يفتح ذراعيه لاستقبالك الميمون يا صالونه... نفتخر بك عضوة ويشرفنا تواجدك الكريم بيننا فأهلا وسهلا بك يالغالية.*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بكــل الحب**..* *بكــل الفرح**..* *بكــل البهجة**..* *

**بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة**..* *

**بحروف تعبر عن نفسها**..* *بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها**..* *

**ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و**حنـــان**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان**..* *

**بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال**..* *

**بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر**..* *

**بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا**..* *

**أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا**..* *

**بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام**..* *

**المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا**..* *

**وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا**..* *

**
**تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك**..* *المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن**..**أمير العاشقين ..

*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
**تحيـــاتي..
 الضحكة البريئه * 
**

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

*عانقت جدران منتدانا** 
**عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت**
**مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود**والترحيب** 
**ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة**
**لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً**بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور** 
**الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني**منهـا**
**إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك** 
**كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا** 
**البعض في كل المجالات**
**أتمنى لك قضاء**
**وقت ممتع**
**معنا*

----------


## دمعة المقهور

هلا صالونة -- شرفتي = بس أنتي صالونة لحم لودجاج 00 ووش تصير لك شوربة ماجي 00 ماعلينااهم شيء الابداع والاسم مش شيء ضروري 00 ومتباركة بالصيام ودمتي 000

----------


## براءة روح

[IMG]http://new7.***********/ف6.gif[/IMG] 


اهلا بك فلقد طارت طيور الترحيب تغرد بوجودك

وتصفق بأجنحتها تعلن سرورها بأنظمامك معنا في هذا المنتدى الذي يتشرف بقدومك

فاتمنى ان تقطف من الورود ماشئت الذي ينفعك وان تسقيها بما ينفعنا




ننتظر جميل حرفك وصدق نبضك..الدافئ 

مرحباً بك بين زهور الإبداع ورحيق الأخوة وشهد المحبة 

أتمنى لك إقامة هادفة... ومواضيع نافعة 




ننتظر بوح قلمك وجميل عباراتك ونبض حرفك في البستان 

ورحيق أزهارك الجميلة التي بلا شك ستعطر المكان

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*
*حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله*
*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 
*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*



*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*
*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*
*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*
*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 
*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*


*اختــــي*
صالونــه


**



*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*
*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*
*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*
*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*
*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 



*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*


*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*




*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*


**

----------

